# Tarmac SL3 Site is Up!



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Check out this awesome mini-site for the 2010 Tarmac SL3 http://www.specialized.com/bc/microsite/tarmacsl3/index.html#

Hard core, XXX bike porn. Nuf said.


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

good stuff! would be better if they show all the color scheme available for sl3.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

All of a sudden my month old SL2 isnt fast enough!

j/k, sorta.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

What kind of crank/rings is Cancellara riding here? 

http://www.specialized.com/bc/microsite/tarmacsl3/index.html#/Gallery/image/CANCELLARA-SCHLECK006p

Looks like the Specialized crank with shimano chainrings? 

Thats the one thing Ive never liked about high end Specialized bikes, the reports of poor shifting on the Specialized chainrings. Anyone have and love a Specialized crankset?

And I agree, it would be great to see all the new colors of the Tarmac and Roubaix. I do like the Saxo-Bank scheme though.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

biobanker said:


> All of a sudden my month old SL2 isnt fast enough!
> 
> j/k, sorta.


My Sl2 is old and tired now.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

When will they officially launch the new Pro SL?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

DS1239622 said:


> What kind of crank/rings is Cancellara riding here?
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/microsite/tarmacsl3/index.html#/Gallery/image/CANCELLARA-SCHLECK006p
> 
> Looks like the Specialized crank with shimano chainrings?


Looks like a SRAM chainring


----------



## crowski31 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Pro sl is up on dealer sites. It is the same frame as the 09 model. Build kits are either DA or Red again and both get a downgrade to Ksyrium Elites. Prices dropped as well for 2010. They are also already in stock so you can go to your local dealer and order them already.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

penn_rider said:


> When will they officially launch the new Pro SL?


They are also using the frame with an Ultegra build in the Expert SL.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

crowski31 said:


> The Pro sl is up on dealer sites. It is the same frame as the 09 model. Build kits are either DA or Red again and both get a downgrade to Ksyrium Elites. Prices dropped as well for 2010. They are also already in stock so you can go to your local dealer and order them already.


from what limited reading that I have done, the pro sl is supposed to be a new frame with sl2 features,, which is not the same as the this years 2009 frame..


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

penn_rider said:


> from what limited reading that I have done, the pro sl is supposed to be a new frame with sl2 features,, which is not the same as the this years 2009 frame..


That is, sadly, not the case. The frame is identical to last year's, save new paint schemes.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

penn_rider said:


> from what limited reading that I have done, the pro sl is supposed to be a new frame with sl2 features,, which is not the same as the this years 2009 frame..


Almost - the 2009 Pro SL and 2008.5 Pro SL2 frames had the same tube shapes, geometry and BB30 as the SL2 - the difference is 10R carbon vs the SL2's 11R.

The SL3 looks like a pretty serious step up.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes,, the SL3 seems like quite a bike,, but I don't have the coinage for one. I am looking for a leftover SL2 or Roubaix SL or SL2. Thinking Roubaix because of a nagging back.


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

pdainsworth said:


> That is, sadly, not the case. The frame is identical to last year's, save new paint schemes.


Not to sure about that; see last two paragraphs. 

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...preview-tarmac-sl3-secteur-roubaix-shiv-22207


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

cazual said:


> Not to sure about that; see last two paragraphs.
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...preview-tarmac-sl3-secteur-roubaix-shiv-22207


The dealer site has all of the information, and my shop has had the 2010 road and mtb catalog for about 3 weeks. The only significant change below the sl3 is that the Expert now gets the same frame as the Pro. I wish it weren't the case, but it is. 

The Pro is now available to order in most colors and sizes, btw.


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

pdainsworth said:


> The dealer site has all of the information, and my shop has had the 2010 road and mtb catalog for about 3 weeks. The only significant change below the sl3 is that the Expert now gets the same frame as the Pro. I wish it weren't the case, but it is.
> 
> The Pro is now available to order in most colors and sizes, btw.


Oh well, thanks for the clarification. I pickup my pro/red on Thursday so I am looking forward to getting on and doing some miles. This is my first "real" road bike so I am pretty excited.


----------

